
The Coming Tech Apocalypse - connorcodes
https://pocket.co/xQGVDe?cta=1&src=ph
======
_bxg1
Good article, but please change the URL to the real one instead of a Pocket
redirect

~~~
connorcodes
You can actually change a URL?

